# Buyer Advice For A B15 Sentra SE



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

So I read through all these pages and it seems like every one of you drives a B15 SE-R. Either that or a Spec V.

So as inexpensive as these cars are. My Credit Union only cleared me for 10 G's. So I was looking at 200SX SE-R's when I realized that I might actually be able to afford a Sentra SE. 

So I wanted to know if you SE drivers have had any problems. I noticed that the Consumer Reports magazine for 2003 didn't recommend the car. But they recommended it the 2 years before. Anyways I was looking at a 2000 or a 2001 and was just looking for any tips or problems to look for.

I'm kinda bummed right now because I missed out on a 2000 SE with less than 20K miles on it. Woulda been perfect!

I appreciate any help!
Carlos


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

moved to general


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I absolutely love my car, the ONLY issue I have with it are the rattles. Of course last night I finished installing my Pioneer Premier headunit and 85x4 amp so I can't hear the rattles anymore. Basically, if you get this car you won't be disappointed, it isn't the fastest on the road (16.0 stock) but you can find them for very cheap and they're very reliable. There is also a pretty decent aftermarket, and it's still growing. Actually, I got an 01 SE and and then a month later a lady pulled out in front of me and totalled it, 2 days later I got the payoff check from the insurance company and I bought another one because I loved it so much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

I like my SE too. I bought it used w/ 30k miles on it. Make sure you get the Performance Package. The little things kinda suck like fog lights (only cosmetic) cause they're weak, the horn is weak and the 180 watt stereo is more like 80 watt. Butt those are replacable by aftermarket items. Check the a/c out. I've heard people having bad performance with their a/c on hot days but what do you expect, its a 4cyl $10k car not a v8 $150k Bently. My a/c cranks but i mostly do highway driving. Don't pay over $10k for a used one. You'll be happy when you gotta pay $250 a month instead of $400 for the "always in the shop" Spec v.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yup, get the SE


----------



## zerosin (Jul 3, 2003)

I just bought an '00 SE 5spd @ 32k miles with the performance package. So far I think it's great. I also have a '96 Altima. The Alti has a bit more of a solid punch on take off, but the Sentra SE feels more refined and handles much better. I hardly miss the 5HP and lower torque. That is until the powertrian warranty is up and I add the turbo!


----------



## iwantanissan (Jul 3, 2003)

the SE come with the SR20DE, right?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

iwantanissan said:


> *the SE come with the SR20DE, right? *


in the b15s, yeah


----------

